
In LHC’s Shadow, America’s Collider Awakens - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150306-in-lhcs-shadow-americas-collider-awakens/
======
spiritplumber
I wonder if this is "better" or "worse" than the SSC... Either way, great
news.

Now if there could only be another space race :) Americans are at their best
culturally when they're in a condition where they have to be in a fair
competition.

~~~
batbomb
it's different. SSC would have been much, much better than LHC.

~~~
Create
That wouldn't be hard with the precarity at CERN, aka cheap disposable temp
labour w/o healthcare.

[http://www.tdg.ch/geneve/actu-genevoise/suisse-prete-
aider-e...](http://www.tdg.ch/geneve/actu-genevoise/suisse-prete-aider-
employes-detaches-cern/story/15383927)

~~~
Oletros
That link doesn't say that the workers don't have healthcare

And I still don't understand the relation between some collider being better
than another with the working conditions of some workers.

~~~
Create
Un salaire suffisant _et une couverture santé adéquate font souvent défaut._

 _In that sense, this new knowledge has all to do with honor and country but
it has nothing to do directly with defending our country except to help make
it worth defending._

Sweatshops are not worth defending.

~~~
raverbashing
"Un salaire suffisant et une couverture santé adéquate"

Do you have the actual values?

While low I quite frankly doubt it's in "sweatshop" territory.

~~~
Create
Around the SMIC for a fellow with higher degree (even less for project
associates), and surely not enough to afford a family.

